# Name That Game: GBA



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

I thought since there's a Name That Movie thread, why not games? And I thought we'd start with GBA.


Rules:

*1. Any Game is allowed.

2. The game must come from the console in question.

3. If the game is not named in a certain amount of time, the uploader will have to chose another game.

4. A person must wait for confirmation before posting their own, even if they are 100% sure.

5. A person can only guess ONE title at a time. No more than one.

6. Please bold who wins. Makes things easier.

7. When you get an image, reupload to an image hosting site and rename it

8. No Shovelware

9. Please try and say the full name.
*

Games Guessed:



Spoiler



Lunar Legend
Prince of Persia : Sands of time
DBZ Buu's Fury
Pitfall mayan adventure
Ninja Cope/ Five-o
Tales of Phantasia
Breath of fire
Drill Dozer
Yu-Gi-Oh! The Sacred Cards
Broken Sword: Shadow of the Templars
King of Fighters
Fire Emblem 7
Rhythm Tengoku
Klona: Empire of Dreams
Iridion 2
Golden Sun 
MeDabots: Medabee"
Mario Tennis: Power Tour
DBZ: Legacy of Goku 2
Dr. Muto
Turbo Turtle Adventure
Yggdra Union
Final Fight One
Zone of the Enders: The Fist of Mars.
Racing Gears Advance
Zapper: One Wicked Cricket
Chu Chu Rocket
Robot Wars: Advanced/extreme Destruction






At the time when this game ends, whoever wins get's to chose which console we do next.

And, if this a stupid Idea, than mods can lock it.

I'll start.


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

Lunar Legend


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the idea. I am sure the mods wont have anything against it.
Shall we continue the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

A yup.

*emigre: 1*


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

apologies if the picture is a bit small but I couldn't be bothered to put much effort in this.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Prince of Persia : Sands of time?


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

*emigre:1
Tanveer:1*


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Ikki (Apr 12, 2011)

DBZ Buu's Fury


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

emigre:1
Tanveer:1
*Ikki*:1

Correct


----------



## Ikki (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Pitfall mayan adventure?


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 12, 2011)

Pitfall the mayan adventure.
EDIT: Dangit Tanveer.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 12, 2011)

emigre:1
*Tanveer*:2
Ikki:1

Yupz


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## thhorde (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dude edit it post out, its my turn I posted. Read the friggin post before posting anything -.-


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, it's Tanveer's turn. Guess right and than you can post.


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

Ninja Cope/ Five-o (this is to Tanveer's post)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

YUP!

*emigre:2*
Tanveer:2
Ikki:1


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## thhorde (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

Tales of Phantasia


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

emigre:2
Tanveer:2
Ikki:1 
*30084pm:1*


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

Contrary to the image, it WAS localized in english. But it should still be easy if you know what the game is


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 12, 2011)

Breath of fire?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

emigre:2
Tanveer:2
Ikki:1 
30084pm:1
*Demonbart: 1*


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

Boktai?


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

Demonbart got it right


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Devin (Apr 12, 2011)

Drill Dozer.


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

Drill Dozer?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Drill Dozer?

edit: damn, high competition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. getting beaten so many times haha.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 12, 2011)

emigre:2
Tanveer:2
Ikki:1 
30084pm:1
Demonbart: 1
*Devin:1*


----------



## Devin (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 12, 2011)

Drill Dozer.

Jesus Christ, I am never going to be able to post fast enough to win one.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh Reshef of Destruction?


----------



## Ikki (Apr 12, 2011)

Yugioh The sacred cards


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

Yuigoh


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 12, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Drill Dozer.


We're at the next game already


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Yu-Gi-Oh! The Sacred Cards

Damn ninja'd. ;_;


----------



## Devin (Apr 12, 2011)

emigre:2
Tanveer:2
*Ikki:2*
30084pm:1
Demonbart: 1
Devin:1


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

Christ, we know our GBA games. Than again we are at GBAtemp...


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 12, 2011)

fuuuuu l'internetz


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

GOD DAMN IT! I was so close lol. Loving it so far


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2011)

Devin said:
			
		

>


Lol, the title of the game is inside the image tag, be careful guys.


----------



## Paarish (Apr 12, 2011)

Guys, when you get an image, reupload to an image hosting site and rename it


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Westside said:
			
		

> Devin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL HOLY  SHIT! So thats how hahaha.
Oh, well. Please continue guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm gonna add that as a rule.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

Broken Sword


----------



## Devin (Apr 12, 2011)

Broken Sword?


----------



## Ikki (Apr 12, 2011)

Broken Sword: Shadow of the Templars but meh, it's the only BS game on the GBA.

*emigre*:3
Tanveer:2
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart: 1
Devin:1


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 12, 2011)

A couple suggestions:

- Clean up the first post with very easy to see separations.
- Add some kind of sub-category such as genre otherwise this game won't go for too terribly long.
- Add a "No Shovelware" rule if it isn't already there. Just to get the point across.

That's all I can think of for now. There should probably be more changes set in to make it fit the game idea more, but it is definitely a good start.


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

King of Fighters


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 12, 2011)

Street Fighter Alpha 3?

Looks like my guess was wrong


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

I accept that

emigre:3
*Tanveer:3*
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart: 1
Devin:1


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

King of Fighters EX: Neo Blood.


FFFFUUUU- he didn't have the subtitle lol.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> A couple suggestions:
> 
> - Clean up the first post with very easy to see separations.
> - Add some kind of sub-category such as genre otherwise this game won't go for too terribly long.
> ...


I didn't even think it would turn out this good as a start, but any suggestions for rules or changes are welcome.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think people should have to give the full title of the game. Otherwise I could post Super Mario Bros: 3 and somebody says, "Mario?" It shouldn't be correct.

Just my opinion. It'll help weed out random guesses and make people have to actually know exactly what game it is.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

emigre, either Ex or Ex 2, its hard to tell the difference..

next one:


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> emigre, either Ex or Ex 2, its hard to tell the difference..
> 
> next one:



Fire Emblem (7 aka Rekka No Ken in Japan). My favorite one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HECTOR IS A BEAST


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

Fire Emblam (fuck knows which one)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 12, 2011)

Fire Emblem.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Schlupi got it first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




emigre:3
Tanveer:3
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart: 1
Devin:1
*Schlupi:1*


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

Guys, if you're gonna guess, please say the full name.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Good luck. It's a well known game (albeit it is Japanese).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 12, 2011)

Rhythm Heaven


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

Rhythem tengoku (gold)


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Guys, if you're gonna guess, please say the full name.



Lol, just for the record, as far as America is concerned the Fire Emblem he posted is "Fire Emblem", no subtitle lol. Only called Rekka No Ken in Japan.

EDIT: Nope, guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep guessing. Might wanna double check your titles... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT2: Thanks, Duskye.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know lol, just going with what u suggested.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Rhythm Tengoku - Rhythm Heaven ?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 12, 2011)

rhythm tengoku xd


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Rhythm Tengoku - Rhythm Heaven ?




emigre:3
*Tanveer:4*
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart: 1
Devin:1
Schlupi:1

Got it. It's title is "Rhythm Tengoku", translated it is Rhythm Heaven. I'm sorry but I'm anal about these kind of things (especially as a game collector/rom archiver) so YES, it DOES make a difference lol.


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

I made a typo.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> I made a typo.



True, which in turn means it is not the title of the game. Sorry I am just anal about spelling. Don't rush too much next time and you'll get it right.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Next one:


----------



## emigre (Apr 12, 2011)

This game is all about rushing in!


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 12, 2011)

Klonoa 2: Dream Champ Tournament


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Next one:



Klona: Empire of Dreams (the first one, that's from the first stage).


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

emigre:3
Tanveer:4
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart: 1
Devin:1
*Schlupi:2*

Well done Schlupi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I thought it would be a hard one lol.
Time for late dinner.. have fun!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> This game is all about rushing in!


Well, you have to be quick. Many people here know these games.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

This is a good one.

@ Tanveer: I grew up with GB/GBA so I know WAAAAY too much. Game Boy was my life.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 12, 2011)

iridion 2


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Gameking-4 said:
			
		

> iridion 2



emigre:3
Tanveer:4
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart: 1
Devin:1
Schlupi:2
GameKing-4:1


GOOD JOB! Took the longest out of all these for somebody to guess. I applaud you.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 12, 2011)

next:





should be easy


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Golden Sun


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Golden Sun (the first one)

DAMN beaten to it. What happened to early dinner, Tanveer?


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Golden Sun

;A;


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 12, 2011)

Golden Sun 2

*Edit:* You guys replied surprisingly quickly. Also, there should be a new 'Name That Game' thread but with a specific genre of games.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 12, 2011)

emigre:3
Tanveer:4
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart: 1
Devin:1
*Schlupi: 3*
GameKing-4:1

going to bed, see ya!


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Golden Sun 2
> 
> *Edit:* You guys replied surprisingly quickly. Also, there should be a new 'Name That Game' thread but with a specific genre of games.


If other guys agree, than I'll make one and ask a mod to close this.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Gameking-4 said:
			
		

> emigre:3
> Tanveer:4
> Ikki:2
> 30084pm:1
> ...




I got it right, why Schlupi?

Its the first one, so I didnt have to include something like "Golden sun 1"


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I got it right, why Schlupi?
> 
> Its the first one, so I didnt have to include something like "Golden sun 1"



It's true. The title of the game is "Golden Sun", I was just noting that it is the first one.

Let's just say Tanveer got the point.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

He probably didnt even notice my post -.-

Next one:


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Metabots: Metabee


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

DAMN. Even I am stumped on this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good pick.

@ Raika: correct, except it's spelled "Me*D*abots: Medabee".

Let Tanveer make the call on this one.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Schlupi, had my dinner quickly lol. Well done Raika 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am being picky, yet seems tempers are all up for it today lol.


_Scores:_
emigre:3
Tanveer:5
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi: 3
GameKing-4:1
*Raika:1*


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tennis no Oji-Sama: Genius Boys


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

At first with all those colours I thought megaman, but nah. Never seen this one before.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

>



Err... Super Dodgeball Advance?


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 12, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN. Ninja'd.


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Nope, it's not what you guys mentioned.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry for the typo, me iz stupid.

plus it's late, and it's hard to think when your mom's angry at you for "staying up to long when you have test tomorrow, did you even study!"

my bad

also, i don't think this thread should be closed. GBA is not too broad a subject, do you want to make a GBA shooter, rpg, adventure etc., sounds weird....

although there could be a thread for PS3, Wii, NDS and PS2

will now be going to bed, won't respond 'till tomorrow!!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. The game must be well known. Don't make it impossible.


I assume the game you posted is well known? lol


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 12, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Nope, it's not what you guys mentioned.



I know what it is, but don't feel like finding another game after.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Nope, it's not what you guys mentioned.



Power Poke Dash? I dunno. This is a toughie.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 12, 2011)

Virtua Tennis (GBA)


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 12, 2011)

The character sprite makes me think it's a sports game of some kind, so is it a training stage from a really obscure football game like those football RPG games? What are they called? Inazuma Eleven or something?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a silly rule.

Any GBA game should be allowed.


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Nope, no one's got it yet. It's from a well-known franchise. O_O


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 12, 2011)

Mario Tennis: Power Tour


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




emigre:3
Tanveer:5
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi: 3
GameKing-4:1
Raika:1
*Nathan Drake:1*


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By "Well Known" I mean don't post a game that's pretty damn hard to guess.

And the game I posted got answered in like 1 min.

EDIT: Ok, ok, I changed the rule.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 12, 2011)

No clue if this has been done yet. There isn't an ongoing list, so I guess I'll just hope.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

DBZ: Legacy of Goku 2


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> No clue if this has been done yet. There isn't an ongoing list, so I guess I'll just hope.


I'll make one.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> No clue if this has been done yet. There isn't an ongoing list, so I guess I'll just hope.



Dragon Ball Z: The Legacy of Goku


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 12, 2011)

Correct. Obligation to post another game is done with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





emigre:3
*Tanveer:6*
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi: 3
GameKing-4:1
Raika:1
Nathan Drake:1


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dragonball - The Legacy of Goku 2

some day, I'm going to kill my interwebz :'(


----------



## machomuu (Apr 12, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were no androids in the first one as it stopped at the Frieza/Freeza Saga, and the third one was the Buu/Boo saga, so it's Legacy of Goku 2.
- Dragon Ball Z Die-Hard


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, I couldn't remember which one had the Android saga in it. lol.

The only things I remember from those games is collecting Master Roshi's porn and getting Hercule a Open Faced Club Sandwich. >_>


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Next One:


----------



## younglinkgcn (Apr 12, 2011)

i hav absolutely no clue


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Next One:



Dr. Muto.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 12, 2011)

I've put a list of games guessed in the OP, so look there before posting.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> I've put a list of games guessed in the OP, so look there before posting.



Thanks! It'll be useful.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL Schlupi, you didnt get a easy one, and getting all the hard ones right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Well done! Well DBZ was easy for me, as I am a DIE HARD DBZ fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. finished those games bunch of times...

_Scores:_
emigre:3
Tanveer:6
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
*Schlupi: 4*
GameKing-4:1
Raika:1
Nathan Drake:1


----------



## younglinkgcn (Apr 12, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> I've put a list of games guessed in the OP, so look there before posting.


OP?


----------



## machomuu (Apr 12, 2011)

younglinkgcn said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The opening post/original post.


----------



## younglinkgcn (Apr 12, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> younglinkgcn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh thanks


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

It's on many lists.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Madagascar Operation Pinguin?

edit: probably not right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lets see who gets this one and then am off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Turbo Turtle Adventure


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Madagascar Operation Pinguin?
> 
> edit: probably not right
> 
> ...



Nope, that is not it.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy Feet

ok it isn't xD just thought so because of the penguin xD


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 12, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Turbo Turtle Adventure



Scores:
emigre:3
Tanveer:6
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi: 4
GameKing-4:1
*Raika:2*
Nathan Drake:1


HOLY SHIT you're good. Didn't think anyone would get it that fast. Kudos to you.

I am taking a break now, my girlfriend will be here soon, so... have fun guys!

MAY GBA LIVE ON!!!


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

yggdra union


----------



## Raika (Apr 12, 2011)

Yup. :3

Scores:
emigre:3
*Tanveer:7*
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi: 4
GameKing-4:1
Raika:2
Nathan Drake:1


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Next one:


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Next one:



Final Fight One. Easy.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Wanted to put up an easy one to attract more people lol.

_Scores:_
emigre:3
Tanveer:7
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi:4
GameKing-4:1
Raika:2
Nathan Drake:1 
*Blaze163:1*


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 12, 2011)

This one should be fairly easy for y'all.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry, but could you find a different/bigger image?
If you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

but from what I see, i am guessing "Space Invaders"?


----------



## spankachu (Apr 12, 2011)

Starfox Command

Wait, that's DS.....  Sure looks like the bottom screen.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Sorry, but could you find a different/bigger image?



I thought a little eye strain would add to the challenge. Besides, in order to actually post the image without it saying in the description exactly what it is, I copy it to my hard drive then upload it to Facebook, and from there to here. So I COULD find a better picture but it'd take ages. 

Besides, that one was the most challenging to work it out from. The other available images are a dead giveaway.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 12, 2011)

really hard to tell from the small image :S


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. My final guess is "Space Invaders"


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.

Am resizing the image now, but not changing image selection. That might help, I suppose. *grumble grumble* everyone wants to be spoon-fed these days...


----------



## spankachu (Apr 12, 2011)

Zone of the Enders: The Fist of Mars.

Wow, that was hard!  I knew it looked familiar though.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 12, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could just upload it to GBAtemp's Picture Upload Service and rename the file as you upload.



Spoiler


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 12, 2011)

spankachu said:
			
		

> Zone of the Enders: The Fist of Mars.
> 
> Wow, that was hard! I knew it looked familiar though.



Correct and with the full title as well. I tip my hat to you, sir.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Guess I will post the score instead..

Scores:
emigre:3
Tanveer:7
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi:4
GameKing-4:1
Raika:2
Nathan Drake:1
Blaze163:1
*spankachu:1*


----------



## spankachu (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a good one.  Hopefully not too hard...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

Racing Gears Advance


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 12, 2011)

racing gear advance

EDIT: argh!


----------



## spankachu (Apr 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Racing Gears Advance



Very nice.

Scores:
emigre:3
*Tanveer:8*
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi:4
GameKing-4:1
Raika:2
Nathan Drake:1
Blaze163:1
spankachu:1


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 12, 2011)

next one:


----------



## machomuu (Apr 12, 2011)

Ant Bully?


----------



## younglinkgcn (Apr 13, 2011)

wow, no idea at all 
bugs life?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

Zapper: One Wicked Cricket!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Zapper: One Wicked Cricket!



Zapper is correct my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

Scores:
emigre:3
Tanveer:8
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi:4
GameKing-4:1
Raika:2
Nathan Drake:1
Blaze163:1
spankachu:1 *
CrimzonEyed:1*


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

>



That's Ninja Cop/Five-0. It's been done already.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

hmm must have missed it in the list. i take another one then.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> hmm must have missed it in the list. i take another one then.


you are posting the same one again though lol..


----------



## younglinkgcn (Apr 13, 2011)

deos Blaze163 get a point 4 that?


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 13, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's STILL Ninja Cop/Five-0. Do I get two points?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no the image got replaced on gbatemp pix uploads.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 13, 2011)

Chu Chu Rocket. Often shipped as part of a double pack with Sonic Advance.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Chu Chu Rocket. Often shipped as part of a double pack with Sonic Advance.


Correct

Scores:
emigre:3
Tanveer:8
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi:4
GameKing-4:1
Raika:2
Nathan Drake:1
*Blaze163:2*
spankachu:1 
CrimzonEyed:1


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 13, 2011)

There you go. Nicely resized. Good luck.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

Robot Wars: Advanced/extreme  Destruction


----------



## younglinkgcn (Apr 13, 2011)

When can NDS fans expect a "Name That Game: NDS" forum?


----------



## PeregrinFig (Apr 13, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> There you go. Nicely resized. Good luck.


Battlebots: Design & Destroy?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Robot Wars?


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 13, 2011)

younglinkgcn said:
			
		

> When can NDS fans expect a "Name That Game: NDS" forum?



Be patient, this game's only just started, but in one of the later rounds i suppose. 

Oh and BTW, it's a 'thread' not a 'forum'.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Robot Wars: Advanced/extreme Destruction



Extreme Destruction is correct.

Scores:
emigre:3
Tanveer:8
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi:4
GameKing-4:1
Raika:2
Nathan Drake:1
Blaze163:2
spankachu:1 
*CrimzonEyed:2
*


----------



## younglinkgcn (Apr 13, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> younglinkgcn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops i get confused sometimes:boards, threads, posts, forums, topics ect...


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 13, 2011)

where's the new pic?! come on crimzoneyed!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Chillax.. Keep the Timezone in mind.
Also, you should check all posts carefully, previously I guessed correct and you gave the score to Schlupi, where he gave me the point instead.


----------



## Gameking-4 (Apr 13, 2011)

i know, i wrote that here:



			
				Gameking-4 said:
			
		

> sorry for the typo, me iz stupid.
> 
> plus it's late, and it's hard to think when your mom's angry at you for "staying up to long when you have test tomorrow, did you even study!"
> 
> ...



i saw your post, but when i added the post i did it at the wrong person. i read all the posts, all the time

maybe you should check the posts


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

How is that a typo?
Anyway, just wait for crimzon to continue, no need to flood this topic now. END


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

>



I come back after being gone yesterday to find THIS. >=(

GRRRRAAAHHHH SCHLUPI SMASH


----------



## Raika (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

>


Are you serious? GBA games only.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

image fixed, i simply selected the wrong one when i uploaded it...


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 13, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doom can run on GBA. Why can't this?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> image fixed, i simply selected the wrong one when i uploaded it...


........ It's the same image.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)

Really? I call TROLL because this is the second time you did this lol. Perhaps you're just Inerwebz-clumsy?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it isn't

EDIT: and no, not trolling, just got wrong picture linked...


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really is; at least for me it is. Can someone confirm which of us is insane?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....er... yes it is. >_>


----------



## Raika (Apr 13, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original image was a PSP FPS game.


----------



## haflore (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

>


Medal of Honor Underground, I believe.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)

haflore said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That TOTALLY Is not counting lol. Even if you're right, It's NOT a GBA game.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 13, 2011)

I am very very confused.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)

THREAD DERAILED FISSION MAILED ABORTING FISSION


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

1. Haflore is right
2. It is a gba game, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medal_of_Hono...Advance_version
[youtube]O6Smnva-XTk[/youtube]
3. 
Scores:
emigre:3
Tanveer:8
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi:4
GameKing-4:1
Raika:2
Nathan Drake:1
Blaze163:2
spankachu:1 
CrimzonEyed:2
*Haflore: 1*


----------



## haflore (Apr 13, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am right. It's so much a gba game, that I've played it and recognized it instantly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: cool, I'll be back in a few with a new pic.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it Ecks vs Sever?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)

BUT THAT IS NOT THE SAME GAME 







THIS is MoH:U for the GBA. That is not a screenshot from the game....


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> 1. Haflore is right
> 2. It is a gba game, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medal_of_Hono...Advance_version
> 
> 3.
> ...


The picture you gave could of not have possibly been from a GBA game.

Look at a video of the gameplay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88oalXFKzfM
The picture you gave was nothing like it.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> BUT THAT IS NOT THE SAME GAME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats because i used paint to remove the part that says "medal of honor underground" or else it would be hell easy to guess, don't ya think?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 13, 2011)

*reads thread title*
*looks at latest image*

*leaves*


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your picture looked nothing like anything the GBA was capable of!
Show me video of the gameplay, on the GBA, that's from the mission you gave in the screenshot.
Either you're a supreme moron or a troll, or I have completely under estimated the GBA.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)

Troll has killed this thread, I will not return. Farewell.

I THOUGHT YOU WERE COOL MAN


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 13, 2011)

can we get this back on topic i wanna guess some gba titles


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

first image i uploaded (the wrong one)





the i replaced the wrong image with the right one.





this is trolling? correcting an error?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 13, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

>


I'm almost positive that that's not GBA.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 13, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, that is.

After all that fussing about Trolling, why would I do it myself? >_>

It's just bad quality.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

The lost vikings.
[youtube]D3uQrvjDMHc[/youtube]


----------



## haflore (Apr 13, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

>


Lost Vikings, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> *snip*


They're the exact same image. I opened 2 tabs switched between the two; Not a single difference.


----------



## Raika (Apr 13, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clear your cache or Ctrl+F5.

Let's just get back on topic already.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 13, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed now. I apologise CrimzonEyed.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

People please use imageshack.us to upload images.
no registration or anything required.

edit: also whats the current game? score? kinda confused here.. people cant fucking follow a simple format :/


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> People please use imageshack.us to upload images.
> no registration or anything required.
> 
> edit: also whats the current game? score? kinda confused here.. people cant fucking follow a simple format :/


Whats wrong with pix.gbatemp.net?
and it's been some virus reports from imageshack it seems: http://www.wowhead.com/blog=181747/imagesh...cked-on-wowhead


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, host wherever you want. But at least friggin preview your post before posting to see which image its showing -.-.

Whats the current score/image?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Well, host wherever you want. But at least friggin preview your post before posting to see which image its showing -.-.
> 
> Whats the current score/image?


current image:
http://gbatemp.net/t288417-name-that-game-...t&p=3588944

current scores:

emigre:3
Tanveer:8
Ikki:2
30084pm:1
Demonbart:1
Devin:1
Schlupi:4
GameKing-4:1
Raika:2
Nathan Drake:1
Blaze163:2
spankachu:1 
CrimzonEyed:2
Haflore: 1


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 13, 2011)

The Lost Vikings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 13, 2011)

yea me and haflore already guessed on it but we still haven't heard a word from Schlupi


----------



## haflore (Apr 13, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> yea me and haflore already guessed on it but we still haven't heard a word from Schlupi


Annoying since I have a new one all ready to go...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 14, 2011)

This thread is a mess. When I saw from the forum that this had 16 pages, I was pleasantly surprised since I thought the game had been progressing very quickly. Then I saw the thread itself.

First, numerous people complain when someone doesn't post scores/games quickly enough. Please be sensitive to time zone differences. Thread starter, you should set a specific amount of time for the next game poster, perhaps 6 to 12 hours.  As for the score poster, perhaps we can bypass this by adding a simple SHA1 hash system since the game progresses to quickly to use the PM the previous poster rule. That way, people will stop complaining, much like the two posts above me.

Then, keep the guessed games next to the score box. That way, when you're not around the next poster will update the games. Also, try to organize the scores in order, that way it looks neater. If possible, add links to the games that are guessed in the box, perhaps just the wiki article.

Example:



			
				EXAMPLE said:
			
		

> You got it right Player B.
> 
> Player A: 3
> *Player B: 2*
> ...



Check your posts before making them. That's what the preview function is for.

In it's current state, it's not that good, but with some organization and a few improvements, it'll be good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Fixed up the scoreboard.

Tanveer: 8
Schlupi: 4
emigre: 3
Ikki: 2
Raika :2
Blaze163: 2
CrimzonEyed: 2
30084pm: 1
Demonbart: 1
Devin: 1
GameKing-4: 1
Nathan Drake: 1
spankachu: 1
*Haflore: 1*



Spoiler: Games Guessed



Lunar Legend
Prince of Persia: Sands of time
Dragon Ball Z: Buu's Fury
Pitfall Mayan Adventure
Ninja Cop/Ninja Five-O
Tales of Phantasia
Breath of Fire
Drill Dozer
Yu-Gi-Oh! The Sacred Cards
Broken Sword: Shadow of the Templars
King of Fighters
Fire Emblem 7
Rhythm Tengoku
Klona: Empire of Dreams
Iridion 2
Golden Sun 
MeDabots: Medabee
Mario Tennis: Power Tour
DBZ: Legacy of Goku 2
Dr. Muto
Turbo Turtle Adventure
Yggdra Union
Final Fight One
Zone of the Enders: The Fist of Mars
Racing Gears Advance
Zapper: One Wicked Cricket
Chu Chu Rocket!
Robot Wars: Extreme Destruction
Medal of Honor Underground


----------



## Nujui (Apr 14, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> This thread is a mess. When I saw from the forum that this had 16 pages, I was pleasantly surprised since I thought the game had been progressing very quickly. Then I saw the thread itself.
> 
> First, numerous people complain when someone doesn't post scores/games quickly enough. Please be sensitive to time zone differences. Thread starter, you should set a specific amount of time for the next game poster, perhaps 6 to 12 hours.  As for the score poster, perhaps we can bypass this by adding a simple SHA1 hash system since the game progresses to quickly to use the PM the previous poster rule. That way, people will stop complaining, much like the two posts above me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, like I said, I've never done this sort of thing before, so I didn't expect it to do well it's very first time.

Though your rules and ideas I will add.

And I think we should start a new game. Since this one has been going on for a couple of pages, plus it will be much more fun and organized.

EDIT: I've think we should just start a new game. 

Since Tanveer had the most points, he can chose the next console.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 14, 2011)

Starting another console so soon? 

I did mention that some people simply cant follow a simple format.
We could just continue this one with KingdomBlade's updates.


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like I was to late, no one is posting anymore pictures.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks like the round is over.
but Duskye, i think we should continue with a bit of cleaning up in the format.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2011)

The next thread shouldn't be for games of a certain console.

It should be for games of a certain genre but for any system. As for changing the format, use the below.

```
[center]
[img]http://pix.gbatemp.net/171835/name%20that%20game%21.png[/img][/center]
[P= ]One person posts a screenshot of a game that fits the respective genre (no explicit images), making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene) or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your game correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. Try not to repeat games, especially the same scene...
[list]
[u][b]Rules[/b][/u]

[*]Remember to keep the scores updated.
[*]Only post games from the respective genre
[*]Remember to update the previous movies posted list.
[*]Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up movie either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
[*]No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either [url="pix.gbatemp.net"]GBAtemp's picture service[/url] or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket. Make sure the name of the movie is not contained in the url.
[*]Don't "hit and run". If you're going to guess at a movie, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film. If you take too long posting the next movie (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.
[*]The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
[/list][/P]
```


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2011)

As for the SHA1 hash system, KingdomBlade suggested,
Find the game from the image you posted in the Internet Games Database.
After that, get a link for the respective game from the Internet Games Database (e.g, Super Mario Galaxy 2) and enter the link into the MD5 Hash Generator. After you get a MD5 hash, post that under the image.[/p]



Spoiler: Example








MD5 Hash: e6e3f3c3b8a4159250f97dbf0fe28d3d


To verify whether a guess is correct, one would have to look up the game (in this case, Super Mario Galaxy 2) in the Internet Games Database and then input the link here. If the SHA1 hash shown is the same as the one under the image, then your guess is correct. This helps the game go on in case the person who posted the image isn't here to confirm whether the guess is correct.[/p]
Feel free to post this on the front page. Also, does anybody have any other suggestions for a site to use instead of the Internet Games Database. 

@Tanveer: Any suggestions for the next 'Name That Game' genre?


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 14, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> As for the SHA1 hash system, KingdomBlade suggested,
> Find the game from the image you posted in the Internet Games Database.
> After that, get a link for the respective game from the Internet Games Database (e.g, Super Mario Galaxy 2) and enter the link into the MD5 Hash Generator. After you get a MD5 hash, post that under the image.[/p]
> 
> ...



I think finish the xbox one first, then start a new round. And can't you just copy the rules from Name the movie but change them slightly to fit with games instead of films.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> I think finish the xbox one first, then start a new round. And can't you just copy the rules from Name the movie but change them slightly to fit with games instead of films.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is an edited version of the rules in the 'Name That Movie' thread.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 14, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yh, lol woops.

what about the next round then? wait until the Xbox  360 round is over? Though they havn't actually specified a finishing date....


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> what about the next round then? wait until the Xbox  360 round is over? Though they havn't actually specified a finishing date....


No point in waiting. Also, the Xbox 360 thread should be moved into the Xbox section.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 14, 2011)

I suppose. OK I've got a suggestion, and it's going to have to be done sooner or later, Name that Game: RPG


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2011)

To avoid confusion I suggest that you guys specify how long each game last (usually a month is good) and the winner of the last game starts the new one. I don't think its sensible to have two games going on at the same time, if the OP wants pm me and I will close this. 



			
				SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, that means every time a new game starts it would have to go to a console specific section. That means people will have trouble keeping track of where the new games are. As this is a general section its fine if it stays here.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the next few games, it's going to be based on genre rather than the console a game was released on.

Also, this game is done (OP said so), so this might as well be locked.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 14, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> To avoid confusion I suggest that you guys specify how long each game last (usually a month is good) and the winner of the last game starts the new one. I don't think its sensible to have two games going on at the same time, if the OP wants pm me and I will close this.
> 
> FINALLY! Someone who listens to me:
> 
> ...


we need to decide what's happening first...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> So what's happening, finish the Xbox 360 one first?


Let the 360 game continue and start an RPG edition.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 14, 2011)

OK, but if another one springs up then that needs to be locked by a mod, the Xbox 360 one can be a one-time only exception.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 14, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t288704-name-that-game-rpg-edition


----------

